
Karmaloop founder can’t escape $5M debt - ilamont
http://www.bostonglobe.com/business/2016/03/17/karmaloop-founder-can-escape-million-debt/YUHzwj89Wms0ri9mLkJAeL/story.html
======
ForHackernews
Uh...good?

If normal people can't get out of their student loan debts, I don't see why
this guy should be free and clear leaving somebody else on the hook for $5M.

~~~
blacksqr
Silly person. The elite are entitled to unlimited do-overs.

